# Industry News: PENTAX K-1 Owners Can Upgrade to the Mark II Version For $550



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2018)

```
<strong>WEST CALDWELL, NJ, February 21, 2018－</strong>In conjunction with the announcement of the new PENTAX K-1 Mark II 35mm full-frame digital SLR (DSLR) camera, Ricoh Imaging Americas Corporation today announced an upgrade service for current PENTAX K-1 owners.</p>
<p>The program allows current PENTAX K-1 owners to upgrade their current camera to receive the advanced functions of the new PENTAX K-1 Mark II.</p>
<p>Here is an overview of the upgrade service:</p>
<p>– The upgrade service will be available for a limited time, from May 21, 2018 – September 30, 2018- Upgrade cost: $550USD / $690 CAD- Cameras will need to be shipped to Precision Camera (US) and Sun Camera (Canada)</p>
<p>The upgrade entails replacing the PENTAX K-1’s main circuit board to add new functions featured in the new PENTAX K-1 Mark II camera. Additionally, the current “SR” logo on the PENTAX K-1 will be replaced with the new PENTAX K-1 Mark II logo.</p>
<p>More details on the program will be released in the upcoming weeks. Please go to www.us.ricoh-imaging.com or email us at [email protected] for more information.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 22, 2018)

Well if it has a new logo...


----------

